# Second time might be the charm



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

I started a post in the HO side and had all kinds of trouble from extremely cramped quarters to too much reach, I have now talked my way into the middle bedroom 12'x20'. The train table was built in sections so I was able to break it down and move it all into the new room. There are four tables' table 1 is on the East wall ( has the solder rework machine and small vise). Table 2 is on the South wall, table 3 runs North and South (table is 32" wide) and table 4 is attached to table 3 and has the loop of 22r track also table 1 has the 22r loop. all the corners are 22r except for the track which traverses table 2 and 3 on the inside of the isle. I have pushed a bunch of cars around the track and had a couple of de-rails and I have them corrected, I will hook up a transformer tomorrow and run the locos to see how that goes but I do have to watch the game:appl: GO PACK:appl:


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Jimganley said:


> ...I have now talked my way into the middle bedroom 12'x20'...GO PACK...


be careful what you wish for.



That is some nice space though. Should be fun bringing it together. Good Luck. on both counts.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You're just planning to have the long loop with no turnouts?

If not, where are you going to place them? Not much point in testing the track if you're just going to rip it up to install turnouts. That's where you've been getting into trouble with kinks anyway. 

I really recommend that you stop moving forward with construction until you have finalized your design.


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

I will be adding turnouts to the main line but first I need to figure out where and what I want to model so in the mean time I am winging it you might say. With the main up and running I can drive the train while going forward. I have a couple of programs but I for the most part cannot get the hang of working them, I have figured out how to type and post pictures but that is the limit of my puter savvy. .


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I would really recommend finishing painting the walls and doing any other work to the room before building the layout. It will be easier and there will be less chance of getting something somewhere you don't want that something to be!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

Jim, if you actually pushed the cars around with your hand, that's so much different that actually towing them with an engine.
Hands tend to waver, and can cause derailments where an engine pulling cars would just breeze through.

And pay attention to flyboy's suggestion about painting the walls.
I kick myself everytime I see that suggestion because I didn't do it.
And now I'm stuck with white walls.


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

It did cross my mind but I can get at the wall that is mudded the other wall that runs N-S is going to get a graphic that will be placed on a false wall and slid in between the table and wall, I left a 1/4" gap for this. I was going to post a graphic of my layout but I cannot get the dimensions to transfer that SCARM puts in automatic. Ideas also how does a person run a two track main and keep decent spacing on the curves
Here is the drawing


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Hey Jim, For double track you can run 18" curves inside your 22's, and 22" on the outside of your 18's. I've done it this way for years and it works fine.


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Great thank you for the info, today I had to try out my woodland 2% riser incline decline and I am not sure if I like it and I will admit it takes up a lot of track, also appears to be a major job to hide it. The set takes up one half of the track on the outside, I bought it right so I am not out much any opinions?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I looked at your plan, and the first thing that came to mind was why you didn't run the table out on the bottom to go against the wall .. I assume you had a reason for leaving the dead space between the table and the wall on the bottom of your image??
I'm guessing the doorway is on the top left someplace?


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Warren,
From where I took the photograph on my right is a door also at the wall in question has a window and from my previous layout it is very difficult to reach across the table to open the window, this time I left an aisle so I can get to the window.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Jimganley said:


> Great thank you for the info, today I had to try out my woodland 2% riser incline decline and I am not sure if I like it and I will admit it takes up a lot of track, also appears to be a major job to hide it. The set takes up one half of the track on the outside, I bought it right so I am not out much any opinions?


Hiding the inclines shouldnt be too hard, A bunch of crinkled up news paper and a 20$ amazon roll of plaster cloth should do it.

I chose NOT to include any inclines in my layout and kind of wish i did.

Hindsight, you know...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Inclines are a nice effect, and can be intersting, but are added time and effort .. perhaps around 10 - 15% of my layout is at "zero" level ..some up maybe ten inches?? haven't checked recently


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's really not hard to hide the inclines. You just work them into your terrain. Foam panel chunks covered with plaster or sculptamold, or balled up newspapers, cardboard web, window screen covered with plaster cloth or papier mache, and probably some others I didn't mention will all do that. Paint in an appropriate soil color; add turf, undergrowth, and trees if desired.

You can also just get wall cards or textures off the Internet and glue them to the sides, which will hide the risers without the need to create landscape (although it will look artificial).


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Jimganley said:


> It did cross my mind but I can get at the wall that is mudded the other wall that runs N-S is going to get a graphic that will be placed on a false wall and slid in between the table and wall, I left a 1/4" gap for this. I was going to post a graphic of my layout but I cannot get the dimensions to transfer that SCARM puts in automatic. Ideas also how does a person run a two track main and keep decent spacing on the curves
> Here is the drawing



Had you thought about pushing the track closest to the inside back towards the outer track? That would open up some really nice space towards the inside of the tablework for switching and scenery. I also would strongly suggest a long passing siding, you'll never regret it.


----------



## Jimganley (May 28, 2016)

Still trying to come up with something that will look pleasant and still be fun so I thought I would run this by you folks and see what you think.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Getting there! Looking good!


----------

